# Safe wetwipes?



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Soooo, I read that baby wipes with are bad, right... at least ones with aloe are... and so I'm wondering if any baby wipes (maybe the lanolin ones?) would be safe to use for cleaning poopy feet...

Yes? No? Suggestions?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I've tried hedgie wipes for poopy foot before. They didn't work out too well. There needed to be a lot more moisture to break up the stuck-on poopboots. I'd suggest using a wet washcloth (just water) if you didn't want to do a foot bath.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

smhufflepuff said:


> I've tried hedgie wipes for poopy foot before. They didn't work out too well. There needed to be a lot more moisture to break up the stuck-on poopboots. I'd suggest using a wet washcloth (just water) if you didn't want to do a foot bath.


Yaaa, that's what I've been doing really... She doesn't get them really bad, just poop under the nails and whatnot... I need to trim them too... I'm so scared though. I wish I could just take her somewhere and have them done, lol... Like, when I had a ****atiel, I took him to the breeder whenever he needed his nails trimmed.

I know she's a LOT more comfortable with me than she would be with anyone else though (and there are no breeders near me either), so I'm going to have to bite the bullet sometime. It really does make me super nervous though... ****, even clipping our dogs nails makes me nervous - and his nails are huge.

As for the poopshoes, It'd just be nice to have something as handy as wetwipes for the impromptu mani/pedi.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

You could get the plain wipes - the ones without aloe/moisturizers or added scent. Store brand seems to do as well as the big names. But I learned the hard way to stay away from the kiddie wipes - unlike the baby wipes, they disintegrate rather easily upon use


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

There is some wetwipes for animal. You can find it in Wal-Mart!! There is some for eyes, ears, and body for cats or dogs. So why not for hedgehogs??


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Oooooh, thanks. 

I bought some plain looking target brand wet wipes a while ago, only to notice the "with aloe" when I got them home (doh). Soooo many of them have additives, it's crazy.

I'll have to look for the animal ones next time I'm out for sure!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmmm, I found some pet wipes but they have aloe in them too!

The ones on petsmart.com don't list ingredients though, so I can't check other brands. 

Looks like I should probably just designate some washcloths for poopfeet I guess...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Actually, I got my hedgehog from Gail Dick, in Ohio. And when I was picking Lily up and getting a bunch of supplies for her, one of the things Gail gave me was a cleaning fluid, called Chlorhexidine Solution. It's a blue liquid, that's used for everything from disinfecting the cage to actually cleaning wounds on the animal. She told me that she makes her own wipes out of this solution by cutting a bunch of paper towels in half and diluting the solution with the instructions on the bottle (two tablespoons of solution to one gallon of water), then soaks the paper towels in the diluted mixture to make her wipes. I have to make any, but I'm planning on it soon, to see if it makes cleaning her wheel any easier. :lol:


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Where on earth do you find it though? lol


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

What about this maybe? 

Better Life All Purpose Cleaner
http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod. ... xp2=203170

They make a few different ones... all the same ingredients (incl the baby/nursery one, but it has lavender oil).

Ingredients:

Deionized Water, Polyglucoside / Glutamate Surface Active Agents (derived from natural sugar/amino acids)


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Its a chemical antiseptic. I get Chlorhexidine wash from my vet, but the one i get is red in color and concentrated. I have to dilute it according to what i am using it for.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, the bottle I have of it is concentrated too. I do the two tablespoons to a gallon of water dilution when I use it to disinfect Lily's wheel and such. I'm not sure where you could get it, but I'll email Gail and ask her where she gets it.


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

That would be great, thanks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Gail said that they buy the solution online at this website. I located the right item, here's the link!
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.a ... pf_id=1365

Make sure that if you order it and use it, you remember to dilute it following the instructions on the bottle, because it's concentrated. Gail's wipes she made out of cut up paper towels, soaked in the diluted solution.  Hope that helps you out!


----------



## ana (Jan 21, 2009)

Lilysmommy said:


> Gail said that they buy the solution online at this website. I located the right item, here's the link!
> http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.a ... pf_id=1365
> 
> Make sure that if you order it and use it, you remember to dilute it following the instructions on the bottle, because it's concentrated. Gail's wipes she made out of cut up paper towels, soaked in the diluted solution.  Hope that helps you out!


Ohhhhh!! You rock!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem!  I'm very happy to be able to help someone out! Especially since so many other people have helped me on this forum. I love this place. ^.^


----------

